

Pope Francis announces Scholas.Labs, a Vatican startup accelerator - rock57
http://www.unlockpwd.com/pope-francis-announces-scholas-labs-a-vatican-startup-accelerator

======
alexcasalboni
I am Italian and somehow this made me laugh! 10 projects per year, nonprofit,
and the goal seems to be improving education in the world. It really looks
like a nice plan, but how do you think religion is involved in this?

------
rock57
That's it. It seems we've reached peak startup accelerator.

